# Music by Genre > Celtic, U.K., Nordic, Quebecois, European Folk >  Irish punk band the tossers: siobhan tab

## Fishmonger

nevermind

----------


## mandolooter

well I dig the Tossers...

----------


## mandopete

nevermind was by Nirvana.

Looks like the cat has a drinking problem.

----------


## lmartnla

got any Bo Diddley tab?

----------


## minnedolin

How bout Do Bibbley?

----------


## Fishmonger

> well I dig the Tossers...


Here ya go.

----------


## mandolooter

cool, thanks! 
song video link

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

Thanks for starting this thread -- I wasn't previously aware of this band, although I enjoy a couple of other groups in this genre (esp. Flogging Molly). Are there any other Irish-punk-with-mandolin bands out there that you know of?

----------


## mandopete

What a great song - can someone post the lyrics?

----------


## Landgrass

Here ya go...

Siobhan

Ill take the bucket to the well, Siobhan, oh Siobhan.
For to boil your breakfast and to keep the cottage warm.
And for the blend your whiskey, so you can drink it here at home,
Oh please dont stay out all night long, for every pub to roam.

[Chorus:]
Siobhan is on the whiskey, Siobhan is on the gin, 
Siobhan is drinking Red Bull and Vodka and wont be home again.
I stay up late here every night, although it is no sin,
Siobhan is on the whiskey and she wont be home again.

Beautiful in go-go boots, she waltzes to the bar.
And the boys they all surround her coming from the near and far.
Although I am not allowed inside, I must stay in the car.
Oh please be still my beating heart, she shimmers like a star.
And in the din and dimmest light, she holds her court, you see.
I wish for just one moment she would have a drink with me.
In the pub she is the center, like a life-affirming sun,
and she is happy and shes warming, cause Siobhan is having fun.

----------


## ilovemyF9

GREAT TRACK!

I can't stop hearing it in me head.

Thank you for the TAB!!

Please post more tracks, PLEASE!!!

IRELAND FOREVER!!!

----------


## Fishmonger

Your welcome for the tab. It's my first. I've been playing mando for about a month after failing miserably with the guitar for over two years. I didn't know if I'd done it correctly or not. But I'm glad there's somebody out there that likes it. I'm trying to work out "Romany" but it's a bit over my head. Duggins is doing so much with his mando that I miss half of it. 
There's a lot of "irish folk punk" bands using mandolin. It's almost a requirement it seems. Though The Tossers are the only band off the top of my head that have a lead mando player & singer. They are one of my favorites.
Here's "No Loot No Booze No Fun"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SOVgN...eature=related
Good Mornin' Da'
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xV_L6...eature=related
Live on Jimmy Kimmel - Good Mornin' Da'
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tQcF8...eature=related

----------


## mandopete

Good job on the tab man, I just don't have the patience to notate anything.

I really like this idea of melding punk and trad. I've felt the same way about punk and bluegrass at times too. I guess if you have 3 chords, a great melody and enough angst anything is possible!

----------


## theCOOP

> Thanks for starting this thread -- I wasn't previously aware of this band, although I enjoy a couple of other groups in this genre (esp. Flogging Molly). Are there any other Irish-punk-with-mandolin bands out there that you know of?


Sorry to bring this thread back however after many years _thinking_ about picking up an instrument for the first time, The Tossers were my inspiration for finally doing so, and thus picking up the Mandolin. 

I first heard The Tossers in March of 2006 as there was a guy handing out 3 or 4-track Tossers promo CDs after a POGUES show at The Orpheum Theatre in Boston. It was on the way back home to Halifax that I realised I'd seen the name before...there was one lonely Tossers CD (Long Dim Road) in a bin at a local used-music store and I promptly picked it up shortly thereafter.

I am told that the Tossers started out as a Pogues cover band and also that they were Shane MacGowan's (Pogues frontman) backup band when he toured the US in the period between leaving the Pogues and then working with The Popes.

----------


## pennyknuckle

The tossers were my inspiration to pick up the mando after (kind of) playing the guitar, too. 

If anyone's interested, I have a bunch of other Tossers and celtic punk songs tabbed up (Never enough, crock of gold, Movin' On, their cover of Rocky Road to Dublin, The Pub, Katie at the Races, and Whiskey Makes me Crazy. I also have Seven Deadly Sins, Drunken Lullabies, and Devil's Dance Floor by flogging molly tabbed, but Drunken Lullabies is not completely my own). 


Happy to have found other fans of The Tossers and mandolin!

----------


## Jill McAuley

Are any of the Tossers actually Irish? Meaning they're from Ireland, not their great grandad etc etc.. Not trying to be a curmudgeon, just always a bit confused by all these references to "Irish punk bands" that end up just being a bunch of american guys singing about whiskey... 

Cheers,
Jill, just a cranky old punk lass from Ireland....

----------


## Ed Goist

> Are any of the Tossers actually Irish? Meaning they're from Ireland, not their great grandad etc etc.. Not trying to be a curmudgeon, just always a bit confused by all these references to "Irish punk bands" that end up just being a bunch of american guys singing about whiskey... 
> 
> Cheers,
> Jill, just a cranky old punk lass from Ireland....


From the band's website:
'...Coming from the predominantly Irish neighborhoods of *South-Side Chicago*, the Tossers have been expanding the boundaries of contemporary Irish music since the early '90s...'

Looks like a case of _'only Irish on St. Patrick's day'_ to me... :Smile:

----------


## pennyknuckle

I think people are talking about Irish punk bands because the music's Irish, regardless of the musicians. Being American, too, I might be in no position to say this, but I think the Tossers pay good respect to the traditional stuff, even though none of them are from Ireland...

----------


## Ed Goist

I meant no disrespect to the band, or to imply they are 'posers'. 
This is an interesting semantic thing in America. We use the adjectives of foreign identification to mean both 'from the country of' and 'with the heritage of'. 
I'm sure this isn't the case when reversed...For example, the child of two American born parents who is himself or herself born in Italy and raised completely in the Italian culture would certainly not call himself or herself 'American'.
I give the Tossers a pass on calling themselves 'Irish'.
My uncle Danny was born in America in 1906 just days after his Mum got off of the boat from County Mayo, and you would be in for a scrap with him if you told him he wasn't 'Irish'! 
However, I also understand Jill's point.

----------


## Jill McAuley

Pennyknuckle, begging to differ mate, but their music isn't "irish" - they may make references to Ireland in their lyrics, but that doesn't make their music "irish" And neither does including instruments such as the mandolin/banjo/bodhran etc - the mandolin is an incredibly recent instrument in irish traditional music and quite a few tradheads of a more puritan bent don't particularly think much of it - not that I pay them much mind but how and ever.... The Tossers are Irish-Americans who like to sing about _their_ perception of Ireland/irishness - that doesn't make their music "irish". 

I guess this co-opting of "irishness" rankles with me particularly because a) I'm actually an Irish person from Ireland and b) I'm an original first wave punk rocker - been involved in the scene since I was 11 years old. So if you say "irish punk" to me, the first thing that comes to mind is anything from The Undertones back in the day, to lesser known bands such as Not Our World, Gout, Monkhouse, Ciunas.

FYI - The Pogues are an entirely different matter, and all respect to them, great band altogether - it's the wannabes that trailed in their wake that seem to play fast and loose with calling themselves "irish".

It's likely nitpicking on my part and I'll be the first to admit it - my apologies for taking this thread off topic. You'll likely continue to think that The Tossers are an "irish" band and I'll continue to think that they're an american band that likes to sing about Ireland. We'll just have to agree to disagree.

Cheers,
Jill

----------


## Jill McAuley

Just wanted to add, in case anyone misunderstands or grabs the wrong end of the stick: I'm not dissing anyone's heritage, or their pride in it - I'm talking about the fact that loud music with electric guitars and the odd mandolin/banjo/bodhran isn't automatically qualified as "irish music" because the players want to be identified as such. As an Irish person I simply find the whole genre of "irish punk" - which is primarily played by folk OUTSIDE of Ireland, to be a bit odd is all. (and before anyone chimes in, yes I know that the bloke from Flogging Molly is from Ireland - I remember him well from back in the day in Dublin when he played in hard rock bands, not punk bands mind you...)

Plenty of folk of irish descent (and also folks who aren't irish at all) play *irish trad music* and do it well - to my mind they are all playing "irish" music. My bone to pick is with folks who call loud music with guitars "irish" simply because the guys playing it sing about whiskey and wear flat caps onstage....


Cheers,
Jill

----------


## Clement Barrera-Ng

... And Panda Express is not chinese food, Chipotle is not Mexican food either  :Smile:

----------


## mandolooter

well....hummm...I like food & music...so its all good to me!

----------


## pennyknuckle

I agree with you to a point, Jill. I'd say that , for example, Dropkick Murphys are the type of band you're talking about. I'll still disagree with you about the Tossers though, as they play a lot of traditional stuff (especially at some of their live shows, I hear). I think the Tossers identify with the traditional stuff more than you're giving them credit for. Not to start a row or anything... fine with agreeing to disagree too!

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

> Just wanted to add, in case anyone misunderstands or grabs the wrong end of the stick: I'm not dissing anyone's heritage, or their pride in it - I'm talking about the fact that loud music with electric guitars and the odd mandolin/banjo/bodhran isn't automatically qualified as "irish music" because the players want to be identified as such. As an Irish person I simply find the whole genre of "irish punk" - which is primarily played by folk OUTSIDE of Ireland, to be a bit odd is all. (and before anyone chimes in, yes I know that the bloke from Flogging Molly is from Ireland - I remember him well from back in the day in Dublin when he played in hard rock bands, not punk bands mind you...)
> 
> Plenty of folk of irish descent (and also folks who aren't irish at all) play *irish trad music* and do it well - to my mind they are all playing "irish" music. My bone to pick is with folks who call loud music with guitars "irish" simply because the guys playing it sing about whiskey and wear flat caps onstage....
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> Jill


Good points all, and since you've broached the subject... 

While I enjoy a lot of the newer Pogues-inspired music now referred to as "Irish Punk" or "Celtic Punk", I like it for its energy, and its occassional nods to trad, and/or occassional use of trad instruments. But I've got to admit that one thing that bugs me about it sometimes, is the fake accent the lead singers frequently employ (not counting Dave King or Dugs Mulhooly of course, who actually _are_ from Ireland  :Wink:  ) -- which sometimes can come off nearly as contrived as a blonde surfer dude from SoCal with dreads singing his Reggae-inspired music with a fake Jamaican accent. <lol>

----------


## nickgeo

I've only personally met two of the Tossers. Unfortunately their attractive female fiddler Rebecca isn't one of the two  :Wink:  She teaches Irish and classical fiddle/violin, by the way. See their webpage if you're interested in lessons.

They played at the Irish-American Heritage Center's fest on the North Side this past summer, maybe the 10th time I've seen them (this is potentially significant, as the IAHC is a bit conservative, the Tossers aren't, and the IAHC is on the North side while the Tossers are South siders like me  :Wink:  I'm going to struggle a bit to articulate this: There are few punkish bands who can create a real feeling of "togetherness" and "community" in their audience at a show. Ironic, yes. But the BEST of them can do that without even trying. The Tossers are such a band. Those two feelings, as much as the tunes, brought me to punk music more than 30 years ago and keep me with it today.

Anyone interested in Irish culture, especially music, needs to visit the Irish-American Heritage Ctr in Chicago. My stepson is one generation removed from County Kerry and takes lessons there. The replica pub (with functioning spouts....) serves Irish (not American) Guiness and is, I am told, one of only a few Irish establishments in the Chicago area whose bartenders pour it in the Guiness-taught fashion. Said to be essential for proper flavor. The IAHC is at http://irish-american.org/

----------


## mrmando

> Anyone interested in Irish culture, especially music, needs to visit the Irish-American Heritage Ctr in Chicago. My stepson is one generation removed from County Kerry and takes lessons there. The replica pub (with functioning spouts....) serves Irish (not American) Guiness and is, I am told, one of only a few Irish establishments in the Chicago area whose bartenders pour it in the Guiness-taught fashion. Said to be essential for proper flavor.


That must mean they serve it at near room temperature, not the superchilled stuff you get in American pubs. 

I call it "Celtpunk," just so there's no confusion with Black 47 et al. ...

----------


## nickgeo

> That must mean they serve it at near room temperature, not the superchilled stuff you get in American pubs.


Indeed. It also means you will wait a bit for your pint when it's busy. They're not on "American time" in the Fifth Province and only a foolish American such as myself would expect them to be.




> I call it "Celtpunk," just so there's no confusion with Black 47 et al. ...


I've learned a few things through my Irish-American stepson. For example, his father's Ireland-born crew NEVER mix with Irish-Americans. OK that's only 90% true, but the fact is it's basically the truth. Or: his father steadfastly refuses US citizenship despite three decades here; it simply isn't going to happen. The Irish-American Heritage Ctr is seemingly one of the few places in Chicago where both groups hang together. But as an outsider to this, it is not my place to comment on who is the more-Irish. In the same light, when Ireland-Irish musicians pick-up a bouzouki or mandolin and make it a part of their musical heritage, I do not regard them as less Irish or more Greek-or-Italian for doing so. It's simply Irish in a different sort of way, as I see it.

----------


## pennyknuckle

Who of the tossers have you met, Nick?

----------


## nickgeo

> Who of the tossers have you met, Nick?


Singer and mandolinist Tony and bass player Dan, who now plays a 5-string apparently.
Sorry for the delay.

----------


## pennyknuckle

A few people have asked me about the tabs, so I'm going to post them on this thread. The first is movin' on, I'll post some more when I have time to transcribe them. 

Movin' On


Verse 


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
-0-2-4-5-4-2-4-2-0--------0-------------------------------------------------------------------
----------------------4---4— ---4----—2-2—4—0---4---2~-----------------------------------
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



------------------------------0------------------------------------------------------------
-0-2-4-5-4-2-4-2-0-----5-------2--0-----2---0---------0--0----------------0------------------
----------------------4—----——-------------------6-----------2----4----------------------
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Chorus 


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
----------0---0---2----4--4---2--0-----------------------------------------------------------
--2--4-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Even if you have done someone wrong.. 
------0-----------------------------------------0----------------------------------------------
--5-------2---0-----2----0-------0----5----------4--2--0---2---0--------0--0------------0----
-------------------------------6---------------------------------------6----------2---4-
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


That’s the entire song, except for the variation in the chorus that comes near the end 

-------------------------------------
----------0---0---2----4---24200-----
--2--4------------------------------
-------------------------------------

----------


## Larry R

Not to change the subject, but "Altercations" by the Tossers has a great mandolin part I learned off Youtube. Catchy song, but singing the lyrics will probably get you in a fight in some quarters.

----------


## murraychi

Hey, 
Would it be possible for me to get any Tossers mandolin tabs you have? I've only found a decent tab for one of their tunes, Criminal in me, but I would love to get more. 

Thanks,

----------

